# Driving form



## Domino0- (Dec 2, 2005)

I was just wondering what do judges look for in a mini that is pulling a cart. Should their head set be up and tucked in, or low and tucked in? Could anyone show me some pictures of a desirable look for a driving horse?


----------



## MiLo Minis (Dec 2, 2005)

Depending on the stage of development your horse is at in his driving his head carriage will change. Their head should be vertical and the neck up. Country pleasure horses will have a less erect head carriage as well. This picture shows my Beau and although he is still quite green he has not bad carriage


----------



## Dr. Pam (Dec 2, 2005)

Head set totally depends on the style and discipline you are competing in. Pleasure and Park require an upheaded horse; Country Pleasure _should_ be a lower more relaxed headset but still collected. Combined Driving and Dressage should have a lower headset with a relaxed jaw--"collection and impulsion".

We are not professionals--most of our critters are 100% "home schooled" but here are my examples:

Pleasure Driving:






Country/CDE:






Dressage/Country:






*note* I know this turnout is not quite "right"--we were fitting a new harness. The shafts are too far forward etc etc.

I have lots more pictures but LATE for work--will post more tonight. Look up posts by MiniHGal and Al B for super driving pictures.


----------



## Claire (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry to go off the topic but Dr Pam, can you tell me where you bought the harness from that the horse is wearing in the last picture?

Thanks


----------



## Margo_C-T (Dec 2, 2005)

My bet is that the harness Claire asked about is the new one being sold by Ozark Mountain, that Dr. Pam had a hand in designing! It IS a handsome harness, and is pictured on pg. 36 of the 2006 Ozark Mt. catalog I recently got in the mail.

Do remember that there is more to proper driving than headset, which is too often created, or even forced, without everything else that should go with it.

(I recognize my Dusty girl in the middle photo--she is a moving machine, and wonderful to sit behind! Now, if I can just convince her that she can cross water....)


----------



## Fred (Dec 2, 2005)

The horse in my avatar has a completely natural headset for him. I would try to

post a better one but I haven't figured out how to post photos yet. I drove him

pleasure this year but he also goes country. I try to just have the horse look

balanced and comfortable. Linda B


----------



## Chynagurl8 (Dec 2, 2005)

At AMHR shows judges looks for a head that is up and tucked in, a long animated (for pleasure) stride, as well as good manners. Here is my driving mare, note her head is not quite as tucked in as it should be.


----------



## Fred (Dec 2, 2005)

Sorry, I meant to say judges look for balanced movement first, then headset,

then overall picture. The pleasure horse should have a more upward yet flowing

movement where a country horse is flatter in their movement. The head should

be close to the vertical yet be and look comfortable for the horse. Manners are

very important and it should look like the horse is pleasant to drive. The harness

should be properly fit and the turnout should be eyecatching not eyesore. Linda B


----------



## Domino0- (Dec 3, 2005)

Dr. Pam, I love that horse in the second picture! It looks like a mini Clydesdale! Very very cute.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 3, 2005)

Dr Pam, where did you get that cart????????


----------



## Dr. Pam (Dec 3, 2005)

> Dr. Pam, I love that horse in the second picture! It looks like a mini Clydesdale! Very very cute.


That is indeed Margo's "new" horse, Center's Dusty Kid. True seller's remorse



--except there is no one better to sell a horse to! She is a true 38" mare--the last hair on her mane is on her withers. She has so much substance, and the most wonderful stride. Seems she doesn't like water though....



I had roached her mane because she had rubbed the whole center section out--and I LOVE how she looks with about 2-3" of "brushcut". With her beautiful feathers, and her animation, she does indeed look like an elegant mini draft.



> Dr Pam, where did you get that cart????????


Bubble bunny, if you mean the cart in the last pic, it's my Jerald with 30" wooden wheels and minus the patent boot. I get lots of compliments on it from the Carriage folks. It's the "B" Jerald--I'd love to get their "A" cart with 24" wheels for my smaller horses. Lance is 33" tall and it is a little big/heavy for him, but it's perfect for my Over hoses.


----------



## Dream (Dec 3, 2005)

See the horse in my avatar. Sorry I can't post it bigger. His headset was nutural as he had it the first day I took up a contact. He was nearly unbeaten in Ontario pleasure driving and was AMHR Canadian All Star PD champion 2 years in a row. I would have loved to take him to Nationals one day but sadly he passed away this past September.

Michelle

Warning! Can open...worms everywhere!...I think it would be nice to see more horses with the correct headset WITHOUT martingales and overchecks/sidechecks.


----------



## Dream (Dec 3, 2005)

Dr. Pam- Do you know the weight of the B Jerald? With wooden wheels and without?

What about the harness on Lance?


----------



## Dr. Pam (Dec 3, 2005)

Dream said:


> Dr. Pam- Do you know the weight of the B Jerald?  With wooden wheels and without?What about the harness on Lance?
> 
> 511682[/snapback]
> ​


Dr. Michelle



, That's a good question on the weight of the Jerald. It's as much a matter of fit as weight--but I'll get weights on a couple carts. I'm curious too. Think they'll fit on the walk on doggie scales?








Lance's harness is from Ozark--it's the new top of the line Carriage harness I worked on with Lisa. It is absolutely fabulous!! I have lots mor pics of it...

BTW, all my horses drive without martingales. Dusty and Lance have no check on, and Spice is wearing one because she's at an AMHR show--but if you look, it's loose.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 3, 2005)

Ooo, Yes please- natural headsets only here



No checks no martingales- don't have a harness with them on, anyway!! No "blinders" either.

Eeek...Naked Horses





I do like the harness- is it complete now, and up for sale, if so where???


----------



## Dream (Dec 3, 2005)

Dr. Pam,

I am very interested in that harness. I have a friend looking right now and I will be looking in another year or 2 for my new baby (see thread "I am pleased to announce"). Just waiting to see what size he will be. Can you email me more pictures of it? Everything you have would be great. I looked at it on the Ozark Mountain site but it doesn't look the same. Notably the breast collar is much narrower. I like the one that Lance is wearing better. Is the price really $350?! That seems too cheap for how it looks. What is the quality like (leather, brass etc.)?

My address is:

[email protected]

On headsets and gadgets; I hate that the AMHR changed the rule from optional to required on overchecks. Why force people to use them if their horse doesn't need them? I kept mine loose too but had judges tell me they needed to be tighter.


----------



## Dr. Pam (Dec 3, 2005)

Wow. I just/finally paged through the new Ozark catalog--the harness is on the cover (cute picture but not what I had in mind to promote a top of the line CDE harness) and on the bottom of page 36. The picture doesn't hold a candle to how it looks in person. The craftsmanship is magnificient. It has real saddle, wide, padded and shaped breast collar, russet leather lines, buckle in traces, etc. The price for the mini version is $1,495.00. It comes with as much or as little patent leather as you want--the price reflects the amount of workmanship/stiching. Each harness is made individually to your measurements. OK, your horses's measurements



.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 3, 2005)

And Dr. Pam, Lisa at Ozark is still trying to find out from Mose Miller if he'll be willing to sell separate parts for upgrade like you indicated he would. No word yet!

The "Carriage Harness" on the website is an original version, not the new CDE harness. I own that one, having bought it in August 2004 when I got started driving. It fits atrociously on the horse in the catalogue picture but once properly adjusted actually looks quite fine. I've gotten many compliments from harness makers and fellow carriage competitors alike on mine. And yes, it really was $350.

Here is Kody this summer in his.






I want the whole new harness but would happily settle for the browband and teardrop. I'm already working on a padded and contoured collar from another source, although I will buy it from Ozark if they agree to sell pieces.

Leia


----------



## Boinky (Dec 3, 2005)

ok not to change the topic completely..but since we seem to have a large group of driving guru's, i was wondering if anyone know's where you can buy the little metal peices that hook into your buckles on the traces/breast plate of the wheel horse.... to hitch your lead horse to your wheel horse when driving tandem? ...lol did that even make sence?? i know what i mean..do you? hehe lol i didn't relise that's how they hitched them and just how simple it was (i just used mini horse girls advice with leather straps), but i saw them in a book. I was wondering where the heck do i get them now?how about the rodger rings for the bridle (so far een using big horse sized tear drop side checks that i purchased from a menonite locally..they worked pretty good but i'd like to get the real gear!) would make my life easier having the proper utinsels for the trade! LOL any suggestions all you driving guru's?


----------

